# I plasti-dipped the rockers



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Winter is here in Minnesota now so i decided to plasti-dip the rockers panels to help protect the paint from all the sand and gravel on the roads. There is a crease or door line that i followed to keep it straight.

what do you think?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I like it. I makes your mud flaps blend in better as well.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

That is definitely a quality looking plasti-dip job! Interesting idea! Overall looks good!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

:goodjob: Hope it works well for you. What did you do for preping other than masking off? Did you do rear lower fender behind the wheels too?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good.

I've thought about doing this due to the PA winter :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Are those rims plasti-dipped? The whole setup looks great!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks good! And, it can be repeated/touched up as needed. 

How far under the car did you go?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys...




Jnoobs said:


> Are those rims plasti-dipped? The whole setup looks great!


yes the rims are dipped also.



sciphi said:


> Looks good! And, it can be repeated/touched up as needed.
> 
> How far under the car did you go?


I did it far enough to cover the under side of the rockers.



AutumnCruzeRS said:


> :goodjob: Hope it works well for you. What did you do for preping other than masking off? Did you do rear lower fender behind the wheels too?


I prepared with a product call grease and wax remover (made by Duplicolor) got it at the local auto parts store. then using a lint free towel clean with a glass cleaner 3 different times. then put on 3 coats of plasti-dip.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm just curious as to how difficult it would be to remove the plasti-dip if you should ever choose to do so ... On any of the items you have "dipped" ??


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

spaycace said:


> I'm just curious as to how difficult it would be to remove the plasti-dip if you should ever choose to do so ... On any of the items you have "dipped" ??


that's the beauty of plasti dip, it peels right off if you want it to.


Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks ... It looks dam near factory by the way, great job!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Definitely considering doing this to my rims as well. Have heard great things on here about plasti-dip. Also love the fact that it peels right off.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

A lot of cars I see with the dry undercoating actually get rotted out anyway. All it takes is a rock scrape and then the undercoating serves to keep the salt in as opposed to out. 

If it's easy like you said, I'd peel it off each spring, wash it down and reapply.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice, i was debating doing the same thing but ran outta time before the cold came. Went higher then i was thinking, was gonna keep mying below the door. Thought about stenciling Chevy with a bow tie to break up the black a little bit. Or even put RS rather then the bow and moves the badges to the front grille.

Plastidip is just so much fun :eusa_clap:


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

So how did the Plastidip hold up to the winter in MN (I'm on the MN/WI border)? Have you had to re-apply or touch up? I really like this idea for not only my cruze, but the rockers on my pickup are completely rotted out. I would like to cut them out and weld in some new this summer and have thought about dipping them as 1. a way to cover up the less than perfect job I would probably do 2. prevent further rust. 
Thoughts or opinions?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

They held up good. On the passenger side i had one spot from some one that rubbed there shoe/boot and it rubbed the dip off. I peeled it off and resprayed it. 

Over all, im happy with the results. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

